# litterbox training an 8 week old



## LoveMochi (Feb 19, 2013)

My bunny uses his litterbox to sleep or sit on instead of peeing or pooping on it. He pees and poop next to the litterbox lol. Any tips?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 19, 2013)

Unless he was raised by a doe who was litter-trained, he probably won't pick it up for a few months. Usually around 4-6 months old is when they start reaching maturity and their litterbox habits change. Rather than going all over the place, they'll start using just one corner of the cage. At that time, you can place the litterbox there and most will catch on by themselves.


----------



## PaGal (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure if Thumpers momma was litter trained or not. What I read and tried was to pick up the poops and place them in the litter box. Also, take a small corner from a paper towel and dip it in the pee and place in the litter box. I usually did a few corners at a time, very small in size in case he ate it. Clean the cage with vinegar to remove all smells. Also, I have read to limit free time until the bun starts to get the hang of it.

Also, many hang a hay rack over the litter box because buns like to go potty while eating. I have Thumpers pellet feeder hanging over his.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 19, 2013)

Bing magically figured out litter box training around 12-13 weeks. He just seemed incapable of holding anything. Then, one day, it was all neatly in the litter box. Just leave it set up; don't lose hope!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2013)

What worked for us was to see where they were voiding and then put a small box in that spot. Most of ours did it on their own, but ours are all rescues and quite a bit older.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 19, 2013)

_I had to move the litter box around a few times and now I have 3 litter boxes in clyde's and dustbunny's cage. 2 to do their business and the 3rd they use for a bed!! It is frusterating. They are about 14 and 16 weeks and are finally getting it. just be patient. they'll get it!!!_


----------



## LoveMochi (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah my 2 previous buns got the idea where to pee and poop but hopefully soon this one will get it. I put his poop in the litterbox then I see him trying to move it out lol


----------



## LolaTheRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Im in this with you. I put one litter box outside her cage and on inside. She doesnt poop outside so m happy but inside the cage its tttal diffrent story. I move the litter box twice but will wait. She also sleep in it as yours. Poops mostly are out of it.


----------



## LoveMochi (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol bunnies are so funny


----------



## Britters337 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm needing a little guidance in this too, my little one is a 9 week old french lop. She tends to wee in one place and her pop is more spread out but I'm not particularly bother about that because it tends to be easier once spayed. My main issue is her peeing. She is a house rabbit and only goes on a towel on the floor which she does sometimes poos on. If I put her litter box out for her she does pop in and do her business but she can wee in her littler box, and ill pick her up for a cuddle and guaranteed shell wee on my bed! Is this her spreading her sent it what? I just don't understand why this is her only place she will have an accident! Please help!


----------



## middlegoose (Feb 20, 2013)

Some tips. I'm not an expert, just a mommy of one litter-boxed trained bun.
- When you start, make sure you have litter that is meant to be used for bunnies. A lot of people say don't use clay litter because its bad for the buns to nibble. 
- I strongly suggest putting hay in one corner of the box. Most little guys like to nibble while they poo. 
- Putting some poops and urine-soaked paper towels in there is a great idea to give them the hint, but make sure you keep the box really clean once they start getting the idea. My bunny, Freddie, sometimes deliberately poops next to the box if he thinks it is too dirty!
- Start with a bunch of boxes. Like in every corner of the room, and especially in several places that your bun may have already peed. Gradually decrease the number. Freddie started with 5 boxes in one bedroom! Now we have one in the cage, and one outside of it. 
- Stay positive! Always be watching the bun when its outside of the cage. This is annoying because you can't really do anything else, but just remember the time it will save you in the long run because you won't have to be cleaning your carpets. And it's better for your relationship if your bunny is well-trained  Point is-- use a lot of positive reinforcement. As SOON as you see the bun poop, or get ready to pee, pick him/her up and put the bun in the box! Give a reward when they actually go in the box. You have to be really vigilant with this part. Make sure you stay really calm, too, because you don't want to frighten the bun while its in the litter box, because then it will not want to go back in there.
- Keep trying. If your bun starts making mistakes after he/she has made progress, take a step back. Don't give up! Like others have said, Freddie seemed to get it overnight and around 4-5 months of age. And it took a month or so of very intensive training to make it happen. 
- Finally, I've heard that buns will always leave poop outside of their litter box in their cage. This is not a lack of training, its just them marking their space. 
Britters337-- try getting her a litter box with litter instead of a towel. Maybe she thinks the bed is a good place to go because it feels like the towel!! Try holding her on the bed for shorter periods, and putting her down to see if she needs to go. Freddie loved to pee on my bed when I first got him, too (I think because its really absorbent), eventually I put a litter box on the bed anytime he was up there, but the habit disappeared when he started consistently using his litter box.


----------

